
Doom on Hundreds of CPU Cores - tosh
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1284523595348299777
======
freemint
This video is faked. Or rather it is showing an app which pretends to be Task
Manager. Further done in the comments of the tweet it is demonstrated that
this is fake.

------
cooper12
More like: rendering Doom output as pixels in the task manager for hundreds of
CPU cores. They didn't massively parallelize Doom itself, but just the pixel
drawing.

~~~
naikrovek
Oh thank God for people like you. Correcting everyone all the time always no
matter what. So brave.

~~~
CyberDildonics
I am always glad when someone calls out nonsense that wastes people's time.
Even if this wasn't fake, the headline says something completely different
than what it actually is. It isn't nitpicking to point out a lie.

------
2OEH8eoCRo0
This is reportedly fake.

